# What Is Your Favorite IWC Chronograph?



## Time Exposure (Aug 13, 2010)

I'm nuts for their first chronograph, the Porsche Design Titan automatic. Kind of ironic how, in the late 60's, IWC felt the sales of chronographs didn't warrant the investment to develop their own movement. IWC recognized the movement built to their high standards would cost much more than other chronographs on the market, and might have a hard time finding buyers. IWC also didn't have "faith" in the movements created by Zenith (beat too quick) and the Breitling/Heuer/Buren/Hamilton/Dubois-Depraz group (who didn't want IWC modifying the movement, AND taking profits from the others in the group).

Yet the introduction of the IWC Porsche Design Titan chronograph, with its now ubiquitous Valjoux 7750, seemed to reignite interest in mechanical chronographs in 1981 when they were first sold, after years of dismal chronograph sales results through the late 70's. In fact, Valjoux and Zenith both reconstructed the machinery to begin manufacture of chronograph movements again due to the demand from other manufacturers (Ebel and Waldan International come to mind). Thank goodness they hadn't destroyed the machinery and old stock of movements as they had been instructed to do by management!

Sorry for the long intro...I just translated a large portion of "The History of IWC" by David Seyffer, curator for the IWC museum. Fascinating stuff, but a slow process to translate German to English (I do not understand German!).

Lately I have been entertaining the idea of getting a different model. My problem is, since I love chronographs, I love all that IWC has ever offered! Although, to be completely honest, I prefer the sporty designs over the elegant and dressy Portuguese models. But one day, I think a Pilot on a bracelet is the one to get (a 3777 with the altimeter-style date window). Then I think a Doppelchronograph would be interesting. Then the GST (successor to the Porsche Design line) piques my curiosity.

So what's your favorite IWC chronograph? GST? Pilot? Aquatimer? Ingenieur? And, as always, PLEASE post eye-candy!


----------



## higginsd (Mar 12, 2007)

The 3777-01










Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## anonymousmoose (Sep 17, 2007)

3717. It's as if IWC used me as the muse when they moddled it. A great design with perfect dimensions for my wrist.










I was recently watch shopping and tried a few IWC's. I liked none as much as the 3717, I ended up with another Omega.


----------



## maddizm (Nov 21, 2018)

I like the 3717 although I have a 3777


----------



## jagwap (Mar 29, 2011)

For me it was always the IW3717, as that was the look when I first noticed IWC. However recently I've come to appreciate the IW3706 on a bracelet.

I have the IW378901, and love it. Stealth of the ceramic, and the inhouse movement as been super accurate and reliable. So I also like the IW3705.


----------



## Mhutchuk (Mar 17, 2011)

My Aquatimer I acquired for my 50th birthday

Hawaii 5-0 Grail 










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## anonymousmoose (Sep 17, 2007)

Mhutchuk said:


> My Aquatimer I acquired for my 50th birthday
> 
> Hawaii 5-0 Grail


I tried on the blue dial non-chrono when picking my upcoming 40th gift for next year. They are super nice watches yet Omega won out in the end.

Nice photo, so darn good those aquatimers.


----------



## Seaswirl (Mar 29, 2014)

The new Spitfire Chronograph is a beauty, and it looks like IWC is at least somewhat cognizant of need to slim down it’s cases. My favorite IWC chronograph is the Portuguese Chronograph Classic. Just love the dial.


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

Pilot's for me, the blue was nice, looking forward to the bronze when I can find one . . .

edit: oops, sorry not chronos . . .


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

my favorite is the Newest model that was release this year.
the Top Gun Ceratanium


----------



## dmrrn782 (Nov 2, 2017)

I absolutely love the 3777.


----------



## GnomeCop (Sep 18, 2013)

My favorite is the 3705, the first ceramic chronograph


----------



## Lucien369 (Nov 4, 2014)

The IW377724 is my favorite.


----------



## erekose (Sep 19, 2011)

I have loved my 3719 since I got it a few years ago. Love the titanium, inner bezel, and yellow accents.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

I like the old 3706. Unfortunately I didn't buy one while it was available new.

So I picked up the 377724, along with 377706, they're my favorite...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fmc000 (Nov 24, 2011)

I really love the 3713, which by the way is my first and only IWC.


----------



## jhwarthog (Apr 9, 2015)

Pilot Chrono!

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Exposure (Aug 13, 2010)

fmc000 said:


> I really love the 3713, which by the way is my first and only IWC.
> 
> View attachment 14540341


I remember trying one on in the mid-90's, thinking, "No way could I wear something this HUGE!"

Now they seem normal. And I want one!


----------



## jagwap (Mar 29, 2011)

wkw said:


> I like the old 3706. Unfortunately I didn't buy one while it was available new.
> 
> So I picked up the 377724, along with 377706, they're my favorite...


That IW377724 looks pretty good on a bracelet. It didn't get released worldwide, so I never saw one. The new IW3897 Spitfire would also look good on a bracelet, but I understand they do not fit, not even the 20mm Mark XVIII bracelet. Anyone heard otherwise?


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

jagwap said:


> That IW377724 looks pretty good on a bracelet. It didn't get released worldwide, so I never saw one. The new IW3897 Spitfire would also look good on a bracelet, but I understand they do not fit, not even the 20mm Mark XVIII bracelet. Anyone heard otherwise?


Thanks.

The new 3879 line comes with a 20mm lug width so the bracelets for 3717 / 3777 won't fit.

I haven't seen any bracelet available to the 2019 pilot or spitfire line yet. However, I do speculate it maybe available someday since there is a market for it....

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

I've always been partial to the Portuguese Yacht Club, though I don't own one.










One thing I have to say is that despite being a fan of IWC, I've always found them to be disingenuous in how they communicate around their use of ETA movements. Just say that the Valjoux is a reliable, accurate and durable movement. It's too much to expect them to admit that its lower cost is also an advantage, but that's okay. All the other vague claims by IWC don't seem well founded to me, and also seem to be justifying using a generic workhorse caliber and charging large amounts for it.

For all its strengths, the Valjoux is too thick, not the most attractive to look at, the pushers are often too squishy, and the unidirectional rotor doesn't feel great either. Also, the dial layout has been a challenge for many designers when it comes to integrating their logos and other text, which tend to have to be crowded around the date window. Certain models from IWC and other brands can mask these features by using specially design pushers or larger cases that mask the rotor spin, but if one is a serious fan of chronographs one cannot stop at the Valjoux. The El Primero and Frederic Piguet 1185 just feel so much better and allow for more elegant watches that aren't so thick. Casting doubt on the reliability of the El Primero due to its beat rate may have been acceptable in the seventies near the time it first launched, but fifty years later it's shown its reliability.

I own a Valjoux based pilot chronograph, the Revue Thommen Airspeed. I love it for what it is and the 7750 it's based on performs well. I also love the price I bought it for. I wouldn't compare it favourably to any of the higher end chronograph movements though.


----------



## anonymousmoose (Sep 17, 2007)

A more recent picture of mine


----------



## iuprof (Feb 9, 2012)

The only one I have is my favorite 









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## CLMacPherson (Aug 10, 2018)

Another vote for the 3705!


----------



## gary4421944 (May 7, 2019)

Here's my fav....and one of my personal watches


----------



## spieec (Oct 7, 2017)

I still love the 3777 although I don't have it anymore.


----------



## letmein (Jan 11, 2015)

I'm biased - my favorite IWC chrono is the one I own.


----------



## Lowpeak (Dec 24, 2012)

3706!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thekong (Aug 15, 2017)

Here’s mine


----------



## ThaWatcher (Feb 20, 2016)

Well i traded a Panerai radiomir black seal 8 days for this bad boy. Not the best picture's but you get the idea.


----------



## Cost&Found (May 5, 2011)

Seaswirl said:


> The new Spitfire Chronograph is a beauty, and it looks like IWC is at least somewhat cognizant of need to slim down it's cases. My favorite IWC chronograph is the Portuguese Chronograph Classic. Just love the dial.


this!


----------



## iggy-th (Oct 2, 2013)

thekong said:


> Here's mine


HOLY!!! 
the Shark is the Killer !!!


----------



## iggy-th (Oct 2, 2013)

IWC Portuguese Yacht Club. (3902-10)
Even though 45.5mm, it gave me the most wrist comfort by far.


----------



## anonymousmoose (Sep 17, 2007)

thekong said:


> Here's mine


The Omega Planet Ocean just won me over an IWC aquatimer. The AT is such a nice watch!


----------



## Time Exposure (Aug 13, 2010)

I decided to add a Pilot chronograph watch to the collection. It's the first IWC chronograph I have added that was not a Porsche Design Titan (my favorite as noted in my original post). 









I had a tough time deciding which IWC chronograph would be first, but I had a feeling it would be a Pilot chronograph. I know the three-date display faced much criticism in it's day. Even I didn't like it at first. Then I grew to appreciate that if the minute hand obscured the date, one could deduce today's date by observing tomorrow's date above and yesterday's date below. I even began to appreciate the story about cockpit instruments and the similarity in the layout (just a sucker for advertising I guess). Plus, much as I love IWC, I like that the brand name is discretely placed within the running seconds subdial.
The bracelet is amazing, just as I have been reading for years. It didn't come with extra links, but with the bracelet tightened all the way it is a perfect fit. It came with a warranty card dated 1/2014, so likely a 2013 production. It may be ready for service (no service records known), but with a 1 second gain per day I am thrilled with the accuracy.
Now I must decide what is next, but I think I have some idea...
I still want a tritium-dial 3706 (well, a 3705 in ceramic would be nice too, but hard to find and harder to afford). I'm thinking a Doppelchronograph will be a nice addition too, though I don't know what practical use a split-second timer has when I have no interest in sports that use them (track, racing, etc.). I also like the line that replaced my beloved Porsche Design line, the GST. However, I'm less fond of the "basic" 3707 and 3708 "For Prada" than I am in the split-second 3715 and the perpetual calendar 3756. The Aquatimer chronographs look pretty amazing too. Then again, the 3714 Portugieser is a classic, but less my style than the aforementioned sporty models.
So much for narrowing it down!


----------



## xlr8tn (Aug 5, 2011)

Has to be the IWC 3777. The metal strap on this feels great on the wrist. Definitely on my list.


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

My vintage Spitfire 3706. Love me some tritium!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dragonspridenyc (Apr 22, 2019)

I may be a little biased but I owned a Spitfire Chronograph before this one

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Exposure (Aug 13, 2010)

franco60 said:


> My vintage Spitfire 3706. Love me some tritium!


Tritium, specifically tritium that has aged like yours, is the reason I want to add a 3706 to my collection! Or maybe a 3711 Doppelchrono.
Isn't the Spitfire model the one with applied numerals? Yours looks like the Pilot, which I actually prefer to the Spitfire. Beautiful watch whichever version it is!


----------



## s54 (May 22, 2012)

I'm in the minority here and love the 3878. The applied numbers, beveled minute markers, and red detail call out to me.


----------



## Time Exposure (Aug 13, 2010)

Well, I didn't make it out of November this year without buying a second IWC chronograph. I told you I was crazy about chronographs! 
I found a listing on WUS for a GST Rattrapante in titanium on a bracelet.










This scratches a lot of itches. It's in titanium which is my favorite watch material. It's on a bracelet, which I prefer to rubber or leather straps, plus it's usually easier to source straps than a bracelet. It's a representative of the GST line that I admire, but from which I had no examples. Though it's not a Pilot Doppelchronograph, it does have the "rattrapante" split-second timer complication.
Side benefits include the pop of yellow on the minute track and the chronograph register hands. I love the facets on the lugs and the center link that connects the bracelet to the head.
I am surprised at the steep taper of the bracelet as it approaches the clasp. Neither my Pilot nor my Porsche Design Titans have tapered bracelets, and at the moment the GST bracelet taper looks odd to me. The case houses a 7750 movement with a split-second complication, so the watch is inherently tall.










The stubby lugs with their downward angle keep the 43mm case in check (my wrist is 19cm / 7.5"). The bracelet has links that are a breeze to manipulate (I had to add a couple links, and still have two spares). The condition doesn't disappoint. Fortunately the seller's evaluation was conservative.
Overall I am very happy with my latest addition! Hopefully timing results will be acceptable (it came in the mail just an hour ago). 
Thanks for reading! If you have a favorite IWC chronograph, please share it with a picture!


----------



## mercurynfo (Sep 23, 2019)

Portugieser Perpetual Calendar, 52610 Calibre.


----------



## freesoyu (Jan 14, 2015)

Hi, guys! I'm new at IWC forum

First IWC's pilot chronograph & My firsrt IWC
3740!!









나의 SM-N950N 의 Tapatalk에서 보냄


----------



## rockysw (Oct 9, 2019)

for me its the IWC 150pilot chronograph. That dial is gorgeous and the blued hands play differently in different lights


----------



## ceos (Dec 14, 2019)

Portugieser Chrono, now that it finally got the new in-house movement


----------



## RLC (Apr 13, 2015)

IWC Aquatimer Chronograph “Cousteau Divers” REF 3783 Bracelet IWA20594


----------



## Time Exposure (Aug 13, 2010)

ceos said:


> Portugieser Chrono, now that it finally got the new in-house movement


Yes! Now we get to toss 45 years of proven durability and reliability out the window, along with serviceability by any competent watchmaker, for the privilege of being "test dummies" for a new movement that can only be serviced by IWC! And it costs more! Whoopee!
I'm kidding. Sort of...


----------



## anonymousmoose (Sep 17, 2007)

Time Exposure said:


> Yes! Now we get to toss 45 years of proven durability and reliability out the window, along with serviceability by any competent watchmaker, for the privilege of being "test dummies" for a new movement that can only be serviced by IWC! And it costs more! Whoopee!
> I'm kidding. Sort of...


Love the modified ETA in my 3717..


----------



## mercurynfo (Sep 23, 2019)

...erroneous first post...



mercurynfo said:


> Portugieser Perpetual Calendar, 52610 Calibre.


Meant to say, any of the calibre 69000 series day dates (in-house).


----------



## mercurynfo (Sep 23, 2019)

dupe


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Have to say my mid-90s 3706 with tritium indices.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HoganB (Aug 28, 2013)

fmc000 said:


> I really love the 3713, which by the way is my first and only IWC.
> 
> View attachment 14540341


Fantastic looking watch. Looking to add this one to the collection! Have you had it serviced yet? If so what were the costs?

Regards

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## bjlev (Nov 14, 2014)

For me it’s def the Petit prince.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## APPRF (May 14, 2019)

Pilot Petit Prince


----------



## craig356 (Apr 9, 2010)

As for Chronographs, it’s got to be the Big Ingenieur Chronograph for me.....but favorite is still my 5002 Big Pilot


----------



## nuovorecord (Nov 27, 2007)

dupe post


----------



## nuovorecord (Nov 27, 2007)

I first scratched my itch for an IWC Pilot chrono with a 3706. It seemed to be the most "classic", with the MOD spec hands.
View attachment 14730717


But, the aesthetics of it on my wrist just never seemed to look right to me. It was a bit too tall for its 39mm case. So I sadly parted ways with it. But the pilot chrono urge was still strong. In time, I found a good deal on a 3777.
View attachment 14730735


Like a rookie pilot, I overcorrected my initial error and went too large. The 43mm case, with the slimmer bezel wasn't quite what I was looking for either. So, I moved on.

View attachment 14730747


The 3717 the IWC chrono I wanted all along...loving it!


----------



## GovtFunded (Aug 24, 2010)

Still a favorite. One I've held onto the longest.


----------



## anonymousmoose (Sep 17, 2007)

nuovorecord said:


> The 3717 the IWC chrono I wanted all along...loving it!


It has the perfect proportions (subjective to ones wrist size of course) and the first with the pointed hour hand. Best IWC ever made and best chronograph out there (IMO).


----------



## Time Exposure (Aug 13, 2010)

anonymousmoose said:


> It has the perfect proportions (subjective to ones wrist size of course) and the first with the pointed hour hand. Best IWC ever made and best chronograph out there (IMO).


Fortunately for me that extra millimeter on the 3777 Pilot isn't a comfort or aesthetic factor. I do prefer the 42mm size of the 3717 (it's the diameter of my favorite IWC Porsche Design Titan)! For my 53-year old eyes though, the larger sub-dials on the 3777 are what make it the Pilot for me!


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

bronze beauty


----------



## Time Exposure (Aug 13, 2010)

drhr said:


> bronze beauty


A beauty indeed! But "Favorite IWC Chronograph?"

No pushers, no sub-dials...


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

Time Exposure said:


> A beauty indeed! But "Favorite IWC Chronograph?"
> 
> No pushers, no sub-dials...


:-x Yeah, sorry for that . . . thanks for the compliment though :-!


----------



## mercurynfo (Sep 23, 2019)

Ref 3711.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Courtney Pike (Dec 1, 2018)

https://www.watchuseek.com/asset.php?fid=10501427&uid=1366897&d=1547211598


----------



## Luckyshot (May 11, 2014)

I went with the new IWC Spitfire Chronograph ref#387901


----------



## Luckyshot (May 11, 2014)

That split second is gorgeous.


----------



## Robertus (Mar 22, 2006)

3719 steel on steel.


----------



## HoganB (Aug 28, 2013)

mercurynfo said:


> Ref 3711.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amazing watch

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Vetinari67 (Feb 19, 2017)

Reference 387902. I love the Portugieser 3714 too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HoganB (Aug 28, 2013)

Indeed excellent watch


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## UofRSpider (Sep 13, 2016)

Using a movement that was not designed and produced in-house turns the manufacturer into nothing more than a case maker. That is my biggest, single complaint about IWC. Stop being just an high-end case maker and go fully in-house - your sales will reflect.

Sent from my SM-T550 using Tapatalk


----------



## TAG Fan (Aug 27, 2017)

UofRSpider said:


> Using a movement that was not designed and produced in-house turns the manufacturer into nothing more than a case maker. That is my biggest, single complaint about IWC. Stop being just an high-end case maker and go fully in-house - your sales will reflect.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T550 using Tapatalk


I believe the new Spitfire collection has an in-house movement as well as the the higher end portugeisers. The rest are Selitta / ETA and like you, I am not a big fan of them


----------



## Time Exposure (Aug 13, 2010)

UofRSpider said:


> Using a movement that was not designed and produced in-house turns the manufacturer into nothing more than a case maker. That is my biggest, single complaint about IWC. Stop being just an high-end case maker and go fully in-house - your sales will reflect.


But which chronograph is your favorite?  
I think there are other threads with like-minded critics who would welcome your opinion. Thanks for coming! Here's your hat...



TAG Fan said:


> I believe the new Spitfire collection has an in-house movement as well as the the higher end portugeisers. The rest are Selitta / ETA and like you, I am not a big fan of them


The Spitfire line uses movements made by Val Fleurier, who is also under the Richemont umbrella. Kinda like Breguet uses Lemania and Blancpain uses Piguet, all under the Swatch umbrella.

I know some collectors favor full in-house manufacturing . So why come to THIS party? Have a look at the Zenith forum or Seiko forum or something that makes you tingly inside, and skip pooping on this parade?


----------



## TAG Fan (Aug 27, 2017)

Time Exposure said:


> But which chronograph is your favorite?
> I think there are other threads with like-minded critics who would welcome your opinion. Thanks for coming! Here's your hat...
> 
> The Spitfire line uses movements made by Val Fleurier, who is also under the Richemont umbrella. Kinda like Breguet uses Lemania and Blancpain uses Piguet, all under the Swatch umbrella.
> ...


Let me introduce you to the following:
The Zenith party






















The Grand Seiko Party








The Tudor Party








The Rolex Party















The Breitling Party















The JLC party















And at last but not least the IWC Party






















I prefer some parties more than others but that is my opinion and as this is a forum, I am entitled to express it.


----------



## RLC (Apr 13, 2015)

It's the Watch, like Dad always said...KISS, Keep It Stupid,Simple.
1919 Burlington
Bob


----------



## Time Exposure (Aug 13, 2010)

TAG Fan said:


> I prefer some parties more than others but that is my opinion and as this is a forum, I am entitled to express it.


Of course! But why on this thread that celebrates an APPRECIATION for IWC chronographs?
Makes me wonder if you buy a ticket to see the movie "Cats" just to scream, "THIS MOVIE SUCKS!!" Of course you are free to do so, but why not just go see a different movie, or complain about IWC's use of ETA/Sellita/Val Fleurier in a different thread? What's your agenda?
It's the "What Is Your Favorite IWC Chronograph?," not, "What Do You Think Of IWC Chronographs?" 
So with that, is your favorite one of the two you showed us there? Or is there another IWC Chronograph you really like? I like the blue dial, but the white dial Pilot is a really nice change from the ubiquitous black dials (which I also like, btw).


----------



## Seaswirl (Mar 29, 2014)

TAG Fan said:


> I believe the new Spitfire collection has an in-house movement as well as the the higher end portugeisers. The rest are Selitta / ETA and like you, I am not a big fan of them


But... you're a Tag fan.


----------



## TAG Fan (Aug 27, 2017)

Seaswirl said:


> But... you're a Tag fan.


Price points are completely different. I am not a fan of ETA / Selitta movements in an IWC


----------



## TAG Fan (Aug 27, 2017)

Time Exposure said:


> Of course! But why on this thread that celebrates an APPRECIATION for IWC chronographs?
> Makes me wonder if you buy a ticket to see the movie "Cats" just to scream, "THIS MOVIE SUCKS!!" Of course you are free to do so, but why not just go see a different movie, or complain about IWC's use of ETA/Sellita/Val Fleurier in a different thread? What's your agenda?
> It's the "What Is Your Favorite IWC Chronograph?," not, "What Do You Think Of IWC Chronographs?"
> So with that, is your favorite one of the two you showed us there? Or is there another IWC Chronograph you really like? I like the blue dial, but the white dial Pilot is a really nice change from the ubiquitous black dials (which I also like, btw).


I was simply agreeing with the gentleman who posted above who was commenting about IWC's use of third party movements. Also I have no agendas. Watches are a very minor thing to have an agenda for.

My favourite chronograph is the El Primero. However, since this is an IWC Chronograph we are talking about, I prefer the Portugeiser as it is 'Richemont in-house' over the Valjoux 7750 in the pilot. Mind you, I have actually never used the chronograph function in any watch other than the Zenith 1/100th and that was just to time the walk from the underground station to my apartment. My favourite IWC movement is the 7 days.


----------



## higginsd (Mar 12, 2007)

The ETA 7750 inside IWC chrono is highly modified by iwc. It's not a complete in-house movement but also not a standard ETA. For me this is the point and I personally see them as in-house movements.

Real in-house aren't only in Portuguese series, but also in big pilots.


Gesendet von iPhone 11 Pro mit Tapatalk


----------



## iuprof (Feb 9, 2012)

Wow! I haven't visited here in a bit. Why do people feel the need to crash an appreciation thread and poop all over it with irrelevant comments and photos! Go away.

Now back to our regularly scheduled program...









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## flame2000 (Jun 27, 2007)

higginsd said:


> The ETA 7750 inside IWC chrono is highly modified by iwc. It's not a complete in-house movement but also not a standard ETA. For me this is the point and I personally see them as in-house movements.
> 
> Real in-house aren't only in Portuguese series, but also in big pilots.
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone 11 Pro mit Tapatalk


I believe only the 7750 in the Portuguese series are heavily modified. IWC moved the second hand counter from the 9 o'clock position to 6 o'clock position.
The Big pilot have in-house movements.
The rest of the chronograph IW3777 are basically 7750 with the second hand at 9 position.


----------



## higginsd (Mar 12, 2007)

That's not correct, sorry. The Portuguese Chrono and the Pilot Chrono have the same technical modifications on the base ETA 7750, called 79320 for the Pilot and 79350 for the Portuguese.

This has nothing to do with the latest changes of the running second position in the spitfire chrono series. This is due to a new movement, the 69380.


Gesendet von iPhone 11 Pro mit Tapatalk


----------



## Time Exposure (Aug 13, 2010)

higginsd said:


> This has nothing to do with the latest changes of the running second position in the spitfire chrono series. This is due to a new movement, the 69380.


And that movement, I believe, is manufactured for IWC by Val Fleurier (or is it Vaucher?). Both Val Fleurier and Vaucher are also under the Richemont umbrella with IWC.


----------



## flame2000 (Jun 27, 2007)

higginsd said:


> That's not correct, sorry. The Portuguese Chrono and the Pilot Chrono have the same technical modifications on the base ETA 7750, called 79320 for the Pilot and 79350 for the Portuguese.
> 
> This has nothing to do with the latest changes of the running second position in the spitfire chrono series. This is due to a new movement, the 69380.
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone 11 Pro mit Tapatalk


I am not talking about the new movement 69380 in the Spitfire chrono, that's a full in-house movement.

I am saying the Pilot chronograph with the model number IW3777 are basically unmod 7750. 
And the Portuguese Chrono with the sub-dial at 12 & 6, those are heavily modified 7750.


----------



## higginsd (Mar 12, 2007)

That's not complete correct.

The 79320 inside the 3777 Pilot chrono is not just a base ETA 7750, it's an ETA 7750 chronometre quality modified to IWC specifications, which are much higher than ETA designed the movement.

Then 79350 inside the 3714 Portuguese has no chrono hour counter @6, but a small module with some gears to put the running second from @9 to @6. This module is an ETA module. But also the 79350 has chronometre quality with IWC modifications as 79320.

IWC only buys the parts for the movement at ETA and then assembles the additionally modified and selected parts to their movements 79320 and 79350.

Read this article about the modifications IWC does with the 7750: https://www.watchuseek.com/f350/pop...-eta-valjoux-7750-calibre-79320-a-506075.html

BTW: my 3777 keeps the time with +4s - per month, not just per day as defined in cosc.

Gesendet von iPhone 11 Pro mit Tapatalk


----------



## fmc000 (Nov 24, 2011)

UofRSpider said:


> Using a movement that was not designed and produced in-house turns the manufacturer into nothing more than a case maker. That is my biggest, single complaint about IWC. Stop being just an high-end case maker and go fully in-house - your sales will reflect.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T550 using Tapatalk


So the split-seconds chrono based on a modified 7750 is just something a generic "case maker" can do?


----------



## fmc000 (Nov 24, 2011)

UofRSpider said:


> Using a movement that was not designed and produced in-house turns the manufacturer into nothing more than a case maker. That is my biggest, single complaint about IWC. Stop being just an high-end case maker and go fully in-house - your sales will reflect.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T550 using Tapatalk


So the split-seconds chrono based on a modified 7750 is just something a generic "case maker" can do?


----------



## Time Exposure (Aug 13, 2010)

fmc000 said:


> So the split-seconds chrono based on a modified 7750 is just something a generic "case maker" can do?


BAM! Whut?










Though I admit, I'm even more impressed that Onkel Kurt could tweak a 7750 to keep a perpetual calendar until the year 2199 (2499 if you don't lose the capsule with the century slide).









(Not my watch, just my fantasy. Thank you watchbase.com for the image).


----------



## higginsd (Mar 12, 2007)

Seeing IWC as just a "case maker" is - sorry - just bulls..t.


Gesendet von iPhone 11 Pro mit Tapatalk


----------



## NM-1 (Apr 1, 2016)

My personal favorite IWC chrono. Also the most accurate watch I've owned.


----------



## RLC (Apr 13, 2015)

Yep...I love 'em.👍


----------



## anonymousmoose (Sep 17, 2007)

UofRSpider said:


> Using a movement that was not designed and produced in-house turns the manufacturer into nothing more than a case maker. That is my biggest, single complaint about IWC. Stop being just an high-end case maker and go fully in-house - your sales will reflect.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T550 using Tapatalk


The 7750 (modified ETA) is one of the best chronograph movements. Reliable, robust and accurate. It's a honor they decided to place it into one of their cases, with the best looking chronograph face there is.


----------



## YoureTerrific (May 21, 2015)

anonymousmoose said:


>


Considering this one myself. The Duplo airport kit in the photo I already have.


----------



## TeutonicCarFan (Mar 21, 2011)

anonymousmoose said:


> UofRSpider said:
> 
> 
> > Using a movement that was not designed and produced in-house turns the manufacturer into nothing more than a case maker. That is my biggest, single complaint about IWC. Stop being just an high-end case maker and go fully in-house - your sales will reflect.
> ...


Is that 3717? Mine at the service center as it hit 9 years old and had a dent in the side from where my daughter was playing with it. Regardless, is that oem strap and deployant? Do you have the numbers for these pieces? Years ago I wanted to figure this out but not much available online back then. I got the IWC NATO and clasp and works pretty well in that.


----------



## TeutonicCarFan (Mar 21, 2011)

I should add I got it new with OEM alligator and deployant. I guess I mean is that and IWC strap and deployant since from factory came on alligator strap and Tang.


----------



## Airlyss (Dec 30, 2019)

anonymousmoose said:


> The 7750 (modified ETA) is one of the best chronograph movements. Reliable, robust and accurate. It's a honor they decided to place it into one of their cases, with the best looking chronograph face there is.


Love the simplicity of this thing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bjlev (Nov 14, 2014)

Always loved the 46mm big Pilot, can’t recall offhand the reference number.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cratercraver (Jan 10, 2014)

I would have to vote for IWC's Portuguese Chronograph Classic with the in-house manufacture caliber 8900 movement.


----------



## 152067 (Jul 14, 2012)

I prefer the style of the older models - especially the unobtrusive "black flieger" which just got a fresh service from IWC ;-)


----------



## anonymousmoose (Sep 17, 2007)

TeutonicCarFan said:


> Is that 3717? Mine at the service center as it hit 9 years old and had a dent in the side from where my daughter was playing with it. Regardless, is that oem strap and deployant? Do you have the numbers for these pieces? Years ago I wanted to figure this out but not much available online back then. I got the IWC NATO and clasp and works pretty well in that.


Yes, 3717. No, aftermarket strap and deployment. I got them off ebay but the deployment is uncomfortable so I dont use it anymore.


----------



## TeutonicCarFan (Mar 21, 2011)

anonymousmoose said:


> TeutonicCarFan said:
> 
> 
> > Is that 3717? Mine at the service center as it hit 9 years old and had a dent in the side from where my daughter was playing with it. Regardless, is that oem strap and deployant? Do you have the numbers for these pieces? Years ago I wanted to figure this out but not much available online back then. I got the IWC NATO and clasp and works pretty well in that.
> ...


I wonder if 20mm/18mm Portuguese strap an IWC 18mm deployant would work.


----------



## higginsd (Mar 12, 2007)

Yes, why not? But the clasp will not be exactly in the middle of your wrist, because therefore you need a strap with a short side and a long side like Big Pilot straps.


Gesendet von iPhone 11 Pro mit Tapatalk


----------



## inasia699 (May 20, 2018)

I like the flyback function and how easy it is to read, comes with decent power reserve.


----------



## anonymousmoose (Sep 17, 2007)

higginsd said:


> Yes, why not? But the clasp will not be exactly in the middle of your wrist, because therefore you need a strap with a short side and a long side like Big Pilot straps.
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone 11 Pro mit Tapatalk


I ordered a sort side aftermarket strap. I'll post when it arrives.


----------



## OmegaP99 (Jan 28, 2020)

I've been wearing my 3706 classic for nearly 15-years as mu every day piece. The only thing I would consider replacing it with is it's cousin, the Doppelchronograph as I really enjoy thick and heavy watches for some reason, but in a compact case (39-42mm is my ideal). The 3706 is already hefty with the iron shielding so I know I would love the Doppel.


----------



## daveswordfish (Aug 17, 2010)

Currently, my 3777s. A Portugieser is in my hit list, though....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Azazello (May 3, 2017)




----------



## daveswordfish (Aug 17, 2010)

Azazello said:


> View attachment 14830869


Love this!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## evvignes (May 31, 2014)

Yacht Club Chronograph 45.5mm. 
I wear it every week.


----------



## evvignes (May 31, 2014)

!


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

3706 from 1995









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Emora (Mar 9, 2019)

Getting this baby on Wednesday, got a nice deal on it too. Will be my first IWC. IW387902


----------



## Emora (Mar 9, 2019)

That one is sweet!


----------



## marcusjchid (Sep 7, 2012)

Love my Aquatimer Chrono but at 44mm a little big for me









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## aball (Jul 18, 2012)

It's just about the one I wear most often. Ingenieur Racer 378509. Big, but comfortable, always works as expected, the power reserve seems better than many, it keeps perfect time, and the dial is always changing with the lighting.


----------



## amygdala (Apr 8, 2014)

This is my favorite for now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cosb3 (Dec 1, 2019)

Aquatimer 44 on bracelet. The bracelet itself is absolutely gorgeous. The detail that went into it speaks to IWC's brilliance. Love it. It's also just a great everyday piece in my opinion. Attractive. Not too loud but loud enough. Just sold it last week but I enjoyed it thoroughly.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RLC (Apr 13, 2015)

^
YEP

Bob
🇺🇸


----------



## Dualmonitors (Oct 8, 2016)

May I ask if there are guys with particularly skinny wrists who have large-ish IWC chronos?

I have a very small wrist and am thinking of getting the 3713, which has a diameter of 42mm but a thickness of a whopping 16.2mm.

Would really like to hear from guys with small wrists and large chronos to see if the 3713 would be really ridiculously too big on me.

Thank you all in advance.


----------



## fmc000 (Nov 24, 2011)

Dualmonitors said:


> May I ask if there are guys with particularly skinny wrists who have large-ish IWC chronos?
> 
> I have a very small wrist and am thinking of getting the 3713, which has a diameter of 42mm but a thickness of a whopping 16.2mm.
> 
> ...


My 3713 on my 17cm wrist (google says 6.7 inches). It's my daily wearer...


----------



## fmc000 (Nov 24, 2011)

Dualmonitors said:


> May I ask if there are guys with particularly skinny wrists who have large-ish IWC chronos?
> 
> I have a very small wrist and am thinking of getting the 3713, which has a diameter of 42mm but a thickness of a whopping 16.2mm.
> 
> ...


My 3713 on my 17cm wrist (google says 6.7 inches). It's my daily wearer...

View attachment 14881321


----------



## HoganB (Aug 28, 2013)

Dualmonitors said:


> May I ask if there are guys with particularly skinny wrists who have large-ish IWC chronos?
> 
> I have a very small wrist and am thinking of getting the 3713, which has a diameter of 42mm but a thickness of a whopping 16.2mm.
> 
> ...


I have quite thin wrists but this watch somehow looks great and wears great too!

Now, the new monopusher from Iwc looks fantastic but 46mm is is a no go for me 

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## KHHZA (Mar 24, 2019)

patte said:


> View attachment 14778547
> 
> 
> I prefer the style of the older models - especially the unobtrusive "black flieger" which just got a fresh service from IWC ;-)


My god is this thing a beauty.


----------



## bismarck_1870 (Jan 24, 2020)

Dualmonitors said:


> May I ask if there are guys with particularly skinny wrists who have large-ish IWC chronos?
> 
> I have a very small wrist and am thinking of getting the 3713, which has a diameter of 42mm but a thickness of a whopping 16.2mm.
> 
> ...


I have a 7 inch wrist, but like wearing my watches little loose. I feel like photos makes the watch bigger than it actually is. In person, my 3706 looks small, while the photo makes it look larger than its 39mm size. Even with your small wrist size, you should be fine with a 42mm watch. 42mm seems like the sweet spot now days.


----------



## Time Exposure (Aug 13, 2010)

My latest infatuation, although because it just arrived yesterday I know I am just beginning the "honeymoon phase." I think I will be wearing this one a lot, but it does not displace my favorite IWC chronograph that I started this thread with. 
This is a GST Rattrapante 3715-37. The -37 specifies "Edition Jan Ullrich." I put it on a titanium bracelet from my other 3715, but it came on it's original textile strap. It really amounts to nothing more than the same 3715 with cosmetic differences, and a Limited Edition of 250 examples. A fine example representing the epitome of frustration with limited editions!
Funny how I love black dials with white hands and indices. If there's a hint of red, all the better. I was not fond of the yellow accents on my other example. So the heart was the winner in this decision. The mind is still trying to reconcile the financial ignorance...


----------



## nuovorecord (Nov 27, 2007)

Time Exposure said:


> The -37 specifies "Edition Jan Ullrich."


Legend has it that Jan used the chrono to time how long it would take traces of EPO to be eradicated from his system so he wouldn't fail a doping test. ;-)


----------



## Time Exposure (Aug 13, 2010)

nuovorecord said:


> Legend has it that Jan used the chrono to time how long it would take traces of EPO to be eradicated from his system so he wouldn't fail a doping test. ;-)


Shoot! I thought it was for measuring his time spent with an "escort" in Spain...

Hey, he was just trying to level the playing field, not actually gain an advantage! Everybody was doing it!

Ah, yes, Herr Ullrich is not a perfect human being, but who among us are? For all the joy he brought to his fans, I hope things work out well for him. Jan has faced a lot of challenges.


----------



## anonymousmoose (Sep 17, 2007)

Dualmonitors said:


> I have a very small wrist and am thinking of getting the 3713, which has a diameter of 42mm but a thickness of a whopping 16.2mm.


3717 on my 6.7 inch wrist


----------



## eonflux (Aug 14, 2007)

While I like better the overall design of the 3706, the functionality of the Timezoner is hard to beat.


----------



## anonymousmoose (Sep 17, 2007)

eonflux said:


> While I like better the overall design of the 3706, the functionality of the Timezoner is hard to beat.


What is a timezoner?


----------



## Time Exposure (Aug 13, 2010)

anonymousmoose said:


> What is a timezoner?


https://www.iwc.com/us/en/watch-col...5001-pilot_s-watch-timezoner-chronograph.html


----------



## seabass23 (Feb 16, 2020)

I like my 3713 Doppelchrono. I wasn't really wearing it but I recently put it on a black IWC textile strap and fell in love with it.


----------



## Time Exposure (Aug 13, 2010)

seabass23 said:


> I like my 3713 Doppelchrono. I wasn't really wearing it but I recently put it on a black IWC textile strap and fell in love with it.


Looks great...I guess...
psst...where's a picture?


----------



## seabass23 (Feb 16, 2020)

Time Exposure said:


> Looks great...I guess...
> psst...where's a picture?


oh, you wanted to actually see it?









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Exposure (Aug 13, 2010)

seabass23 said:


> oh, you wanted to actually see it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oooh...Yum!


----------



## anonymousmoose (Sep 17, 2007)

Time Exposure said:


> https://www.iwc.com/us/en/watch-col...5001-pilot_s-watch-timezoner-chronograph.html


No Germany city


----------



## HDK (Apr 29, 2017)

patte said:


> View attachment 14778547
> 
> 
> I prefer the style of the older models - especially the unobtrusive "black flieger" which just got a fresh service from IWC ;-)


what a gorgeous piece! stealthy looking too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RLC (Apr 13, 2015)

Aquatimer Chronograph “Cousteau Divers” REF 3783 2006👍

Bob
🇺🇸


----------



## High Hope (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## newhorizon (Mar 27, 2013)

I admire 3717, love the 3417 Portugieser. I love to get my hands on 3711 and dream of owning 3705 one day, but the super classic 3706 with patina is still my one favorite IWC chronograph.


----------



## Megalobyte (Sep 20, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mikemark (Aug 11, 2019)

Megalobyte said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Ohhh yeah. That's a great looking timepiece.

Also a fan of the Top Gun in black.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Exposure (Aug 13, 2010)

I have glossed over this model a dozen times as just another variant of the Pilot watch. Then a few days ago, I saw another photograph of one, and stopped to study it. This checks all my boxes: the 3777-24.










I had debated getting something a little more "modern" to wear, while the collectibles rested in the safe and got worn on occasion. I love the 3706 with a tritium dial and creamy aged lume, and the MoD-shaped hands. However, I don't like the idea of a 25 year old watch for daily wear. Plus, at 39mm, the proportions were not quite right for such a tall watch. The new offering (the 3879) has the color hands/markers I like, but I've been looking at the layout of an ETA/Valjoux 7750 for so many decades that the rearranged sub dials do not make me happy. I appreciate the "in-house" movement, but it's not a deal breaker for me when it comes to the 7750 (my favorite chronograph movement). Add the price of a bracelet (I'm a die-hard bracelet guy), and wow, things get pricey fast don't they...

So I finally spent some time looking at the 377724. 43mm, love it. Creamy warm lume, love it. Ministry of Defense-shaped hands, love it. Familiar dial layout, love it. Sub-dials large enough to read without glasses, love it. Already had a bracelet to fit that I love. Everything seems right for wearing this the majority of the time, with a couple others thrown in for an occasional change of pace. Feeling alright with the watch universe at the moment, and it's a rare feeling!


----------



## daveswordfish (Aug 17, 2010)

Previously replied with my 3777s, LPP and the green. But, my spitfire Ju Air has recaptured my heart with this new strap...love the raised numerals and markers and the way the dial shifts colors. The kind of piece you need to study to appreciate.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Exposure (Aug 13, 2010)

daveswordfish said:


> Previously replied with my 3777s, LPP and the green. But, my spitfire Ju Air has recaptured my heart with this new strap...love the raised numerals and markers and the way the dial shifts colors. The kind of piece you need to study to appreciate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I miss the 3-date window of my 377704, but I'm loving everything else about my 377724. Turns out, even though I'm a bracelet guy, I'm loving a variety of canvas straps on it. I just ordered a RedRocksStrap, even after I immediately dismissed it as too expensive. But so many positive reviews! I'll take the "gamble." 
Meanwhile, these Barton canvas straps at under $18 each (when you buy 3) will do for now.


----------

